# FW Gobies and a few friends I used to keep



## keepsmiling

Stiphodon sp blue neon



Coral red pencilfish


Chocolate Gouramis

female

male


clown killies


P. Gertrudae


----------



## Agent13

Thanks for sharing. What a beautiful collection! 
Actually seems possible mine are the same type gobies. They(especially the one i suspect male) seem to change color a good deal and have yet to get a good picture of the fins. If not the same then closely related.


----------



## keepsmiling

Here are some shots of the one they told me was the rainbow


----------



## keepsmiling

Scarlet badis


----------



## keepsmiling

Green tetras


----------



## keepsmiling

apistogramma, and sidthimunki


threadfins


----------



## keepsmiling

Another shot of the pencilfish


talk about mts..I had it baaaad...


----------



## keepsmiling

Zebra otocinclus


----------



## Agent13

Oh my you surely are a MTS sufferers. Lol.
So it seems mine look closer to your Stiphodon sp. Blue neon. I dont think ive ever kept a more debated species. Its kind of amazing how hard they are to tell apart.
I have threadfins right now too. I love how the boys flash their fins trying to entice girls into the water sprite.


----------

